# is there any great hobby shops in manhattan



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi
i was wondering if you guys can recomend any great hobby shops in :wave::hat:manhattan? i do remember one near madison square garden but that was 5-7 years ago. it was right under my nose, i noticed it as we were pulling away from our last trip but it was closed any way
thanks ahead of time 
lisfan


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Jan's Hobbies,90th and 91st and lexington ave.,I think.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Not much here in Manhattan I'm afraid. If you like Japanese Anime modeling, there is a place near Madison Square Garden, on 30th street between 7th and 8th Avenue called Action Anime. If you like war gaming, down on west 4th street is a Warhammer Store. Jan's Hobby is on the Upper East Side and is more plastic modeling. Not sure of any other hobby type shops here.

Tory


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:thanks tory ill check it out when i visit. i appreciate the help


----------



## foecc (Nov 22, 2010)

*NYC Manhattan Model & Train Shop*

'the red caboose' is a Train and model hobby shop that is great. The gentleman who owns/runs it is quite a character. They do have some rare and limited items. They are located on 45th between 5th & 6th. I have no relation to this business besides being a rare customer.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The Red Caboose: http://www.theredcaboose.com/

Jan's doesn't seem to have a website, so here's an online review, along with their address and contact info: http://www.insiderpages.com/b/9001985094/jans-hobby-shop-new-york

Sean


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Is Polks Hobby still around? that place was huge! What about Forbidden Planet in the village?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

There used to be Polk's, seen in the classic film, The Godfather. There used to be a great one on 32nd Street. But New York was home to the garage kit Mecca, known as Village Comics.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I worked at Polk's.......It's been gone for quite some time now.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

I used to go to a toy/hobby store located near Sullivan St (down by the medical center as in the Billy Joel song)....it wasn't ON Sullivan but on a street off of Sullivan. That was about five years ago. Tons of models.


----------



## Jessechop (Oct 8, 2010)

I was there last month and went wandering around one evening after dropping the girlfriend off at Mary Poppins. I was looking for the one by Madison Sq Garden that I heard about. But couldnt find it. Found the adress but nothing there. I think it has closed, or I was at the wrong adress.

To top it off the 6 train was down that night and apprently I was in the only part of the city with no Taxis. LOL. Long walk that night


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I used to go to a toy/hobby store located near Sullivan St (down by the medical center as in the Billy Joel song)....it wasn't ON Sullivan but on a street off of Sullivan. That was about five years ago. Tons of models.


Village Comics.....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Village Comics is what I was thinking! not forbidden planet, though it seems there may have been a hobby shop in midtown by that name. Mainly sci fi stuff iirc..


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I used to work at Village comics when I lived in New York. Joe is a great guy! Paid good money! Had great garage kits. I can't wait to visit NY again someday.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Village Comics was the Chiller Theater dealers room in a store. I miss it. They had a box of just resin bases, what I need right now.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Matthew Green said:


> I used to work at Village comics when I lived in New York. Joe is a great guy! Paid good money! Had great garage kits. I can't wait to visit NY again someday.


Your right,Matthew....Joe is a great guy,but the store has been gone for a few years now....


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I was there around the time of its closing. There was a big dumpster in front of the store, he was giving away stuff he couldn't sell, man, I was too proud to dumpster dive....Then!!!!!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

falcondesigns said:


> Your right,Matthew....Joe is a great guy,but the store has been gone for a few years now....


OH NO! What happened? It was really the only place in the city that was catering to the garage kit! I was looking forward to taking my wife there.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

High rents,and bad economy.....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Last I knew Joe moved out of the store about 5 years ago and set up in a new location that he split with someone else. Didn't last long though. I saw him a few years ago and he was working for a show promoter. Maybe NYCC? It's been maybe 3 years since I talked to him. I miss the old store. I was in NYC 2 weeks ago and couldn't find too much for kits anywhere.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

...not even Moebius kits? 

I guess you have to travel with those, just so they're always on hand.

Oh, and if you're going to do that, could you stop by my store. Trost doesn't seem to carry the current Moebius stuff anymore. I would really like a few Frankensteins and Karloff Mummies to sell at Monster Hobbies.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This thread is about Hobby Shops in Manhattan.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Is village comics still in business?? I bought my first polar lights jupiter 2 there, that I have built and painted since then..*


*Z*


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

no....


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

There is amoktime though there not in the city.But they are on the out skirts.Here is there address
Amok Time Inc. 2949 Hempstead Turnpike Levittown, NY 11756
Phone: 516-520-0975 / Fax: 516-520-0628


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> There is amoktime though there not in the city.But they are on the out skirts.Here is there address
> Amok Time Inc. 2949 Hempstead Turnpike Levittown, NY 11756
> Phone: 516-520-0975 / Fax: 516-520-0628


The "out skirts'' being Long Island.........pretty far from Manhattan.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

In Ridgewood a section of Brooklyn there is a hobby shop called Nagenghast 
on Fresh Pond Rd, one can take the former M train there's a elevated station at Fresh Pond Rd, don't know the address though.they moved from a large store to a smaller one I shopped there in the 1960's. Karl


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

In the 80's there was a slew of great hobby shops in Manhattan. It looks like they have become extinct.


----------

